
Singapore Covid-19 Cases DashBoard - vit05
https://www.wuhanvirus.sg/
======
ImaCake
Thanks for sharing! I have been building a collection of useful statistics
links for Covid-19. This singaporean one takes the cake for detail - a case by
case breakdown and network graph, amazing!

Here are some nice resources I've come across: Obligatory global john
hopkins/arcgis:
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

Another global map, but with different stats:
[https://thewuhanvirus.com/](https://thewuhanvirus.com/)

A detailed frequency table with sources:
[https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-
coronavirus...](https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-coronavirus-
cases/)

A japan dashboard: [https://covid19japan.com/](https://covid19japan.com/)

Nextstrain has a bioinformatics overview here:
[https://nextstrain.org/ncov](https://nextstrain.org/ncov)

~~~
prox
[https://www.nebraskamed.com/COVID](https://www.nebraskamed.com/COVID)

This is also a good source, daily updates

------
namanaggarwal
We should really applaud Singapore Govt. here. I don't think any other place
has handled the situation so well and so transparent.

P.S I live in Singapore. Ask me anything

~~~
farseer
It was 34C in Singapore today (About 93F). No doubt the government response
has been proactive, but you'd think the weather might be a factor in
successful containment of the infection?

~~~
namanaggarwal
Yes weather could be a factor, but given the high population density of
Singapore, I would attribute the success to the Govt.

Note that there have been more than 100 cases now with no deaths.

Some of the less known measures that Govt. took

* Encouraging companies to plan Business continuity plans

* Govt. Whatsapp group provides accurate information, preventing spread of fake news

* Govt gave each household masks just to stop the panic

* Free healthcare for all suffering from coronavirus

------
quelltext
Looking at the URL here. Wasn't the whole point of naming it COVID-19 to not
have it relate to / blamed on a geographic location.

Calling it the Wuhan Virus is not great.

~~~
epanchin
I disagree. If viruses are forever associated with the locations in which they
first spread, perhaps authorities might be a little sharper in controlling the
spread.

~~~
nobrains
You mean like the Spanish Flu? (My comment is sarcastic...)

~~~
scarmig
It reminds of syphilis. Back in the day, syphilis was known as the French
disease by the Germans, the Italian disease by the French, the Polish disease
by the Russians, the Spanish disease by the Dutch, and the Christian disease
by the Turks.

------
codeulike
Is there anything similar for South Korea?

I found something interesting about South Korea. According to Worldometers
South Korea have tested a lot more people than anyone else - see
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/covid-19-testing/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/covid-19-testing/)

Then if you look at the Country breakdown here
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)
(scroll down a bit) South Korea has 5,186 confirmed cases but only 27 are
listed as Serious or Critical. This seems to go against the '20% need hospital
treatment' narrative and would support the theory that there are a lot of mild
cases going undetected (as SK has tested more widely than any other country).

But ... I can't find a source for that '27' Serious or Critical number.

~~~
kijin
South Korean here. We're testing literally everyone who has had any sort of
contact with the cult that is at the center of the recent explosion of cases.
Like, if you've been attending an art class run by members of the cult, you'll
get a call.

If you're unrelated to the cult but want to get tested anyway, you can just
show up at a drive-thru testing center (yes, that's a thing) and it will take
less than 10 minutes. On-demand testing costs around $150, but it's free if
you turn out to be infected or have recently been to any place where you might
have picked up the virus, such as Daegu.

This system obviously picks up a lot of mild cases.

I haven't seen the 27 "Serious or Critical" figure published anywhere
domestically. It might be based on an arbitrary criterion (e.g. "patient is
being given oxygen") that is only used for reporting to international
organizations. Meanwhile, the government has begun to move mild cases from
hospitals to other facilities (where they will be quarantined) in order to
make room for more severe cases that they're clearly anticipating. There have
been over 30 deaths already, so it's unlikely that there are only 27 severe
cases.

~~~
codeulike
Thanks. I'm trying to get a handle on the 'how many people need to be
hospitalised' statistic because I don't think we've got any outside-of-China
stats on that, and its one of the most worrying dimensions of the outbreak.

------
nicolas_t
A good dashboard in HK [https://wars.vote4.hk/en/](https://wars.vote4.hk/en/)

Wish they listed the total number of people tested so far though. Since I
think that's a statistic that is important to properly interpret the number of
cases.

~~~
robjan
You can always suggest it on their GitHub issues. They also accept PRs.
[https://github.com/nandiheath/warsinhk](https://github.com/nandiheath/warsinhk)

------
chippy
I really like the network graph showing relationships between clusters and
patients

------
kodisha
Interesting tech stack.

Erlang + Ruby?

[https://i.imgur.com/BZWiC0p.png](https://i.imgur.com/BZWiC0p.png)

I wonder how accurate this Wappalyzer [1] is?

[1] [https://www.wappalyzer.com/](https://www.wappalyzer.com/)

~~~
zp-uca
Correct, I used ruby, specifically on rails. No erlang though. Python to
scrape the data for the backend.

------
haunter
I'm really curious how the weather plays an aspect here. Singapore being on
the equator

~~~
hatenberg
Not so sure. While outside in Singapore is hot and humid, indoor environments
where most people spend most of their time are aircon cooled, UV shielded and
dry, ideal conditions for the virus

The clusters that did develop expanded rapidly.

I'm gonna go with the excellent government response and tracing on this one

------
KayL
The ONLY dashboard in the world showing Age, Gender & Nationality
Distribution.

~~~
kijin
[https://wuhanvirus.kr/#location-card](https://wuhanvirus.kr/#location-card)
has age, sex, and location statistics for South Korea, but it's not in
English.

~~~
KayL
Great! I can guess which is age & sex.

It's a good time to show how important web accessibility is. The wording
inside the HTML Canvas can't be translated.

Stay strong & safe @kijin!

------
econcon
Surprisingly, Singapore has lots of Indians but I don't see Indians in
Singapore who got this virus. And no report of India being affected either.
What gives?

~~~
aneeshnl
Note the the ones marked Singaporeans can include people of Indian origin. The
data only indicates that Indian citizens in Singapore haven't been confirmed
with COVID-19.

Also, the clusters identified have more Chinese origin people.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
That's mostly because Chinese are a numerical majority, and there also was a
major cluster in a mainly Chinese church.

